# Pls help find Mozart's sonata K. 60 (for violin & piano)



## meandnano (Aug 24, 2010)

Sorry if offtopic, but i was searching in the "whole internet" and haven't find that sonata.
If you know any palce where i can get it (music/video), pleace notice me.
It's called *Sonata for violin & piano in E minor K. 60*
thnx


----------

